
Show HN: Chrome Extension to find a line number on GitHub files/diffs - NicoSantangelo
https://github.com/NicoSantangelo/github-go-to-line-number
======
eordano
I'm sometimes shocked by the bad quality of browsing through code on GitHub.
For example, you can't do a code search on forked repositories! The usability
of the search bar is also quite lacking...

